# International Cheese Platter



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 2, 2012)

Buon Giorno, 

One of our favorite desserts and / or Tapas, or Antipasti, or Meze or Appetisers are an international cheese platter ... Which cheeses to do combine ? How many cheeses do you put on the wooden board or Platter ? How do you serve and which beers and wines do you serve them with ? 

In Puglia, I like to have one blue vein, gorgonzola along with the numerous Italian cow varieties or water buffalo fresh bufala di mozzarella, taleggio, provolone, young and aged pecorino sardo, Reggiano Parmesano and Asiago ... 

For a warm touch: a Provoletta, which is a melted provolone fondue, which is prepared in an earthenware with sweet red bell and Italian green peppers and cayenne ... 

For an international slant; 
1) La Vera Goat Cheese, Ibores 
2) Manchego Ewe Cheese
3) Basque Idiabazal Ewe Cheese
4) The Goat Cheese of Andalusia and the Canary Islands 
5) Montrachet Goat Cheese 
6) A Blue Vein: Gorgonzola 
7) Camembert 
8) Feta 
9) Cretan Cheese 

I believe that most cheeses pair marvelously with grapes, red, black or white, Granny Smith and Bosc Pears ... Grossini, Focaccia with sea salt and Evoo, and Rustic wholemeal or wholewheat bread and / or Italian style crisp Baguette ... 

Look forward to your feedback,
Ciao, Happy 4th,
Margi.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jul 2, 2012)

I love a cheese platter more than I love a pudding.

Some favourites are a nice melty Brie, Stilton, Blacksticks Blue or a bit of Stinking Bishop. Also a nice red Lancashire cheese or crumbly Wensleydale.  Paired up with a bit of fruit, such as pears or figs, and a home made damson chutney. Heaven.  Would just drink it with whatever we happen to be drinking, not necessarily matched up.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 2, 2012)

A few of my favorites, in no particular order:



Cypress Grove Humboldt Fog. My all time favorite.
Carr Valley Wildflower Cheddar. Light and grassy. Reminds me of a pasture.
Gruyère de Comté. Nutty and sweet.
Aged Manchego. Salty and delicious.
Vella Golden Bear Dry Jack. Excellent California cheese.
Gorgonzola Dolce. One of my favorites for a cheese plate. Even people that don't like blue cheese will sometimes eat it.
Cotswald. Favorite for a grilled cheese sandwich.
Maytag Blue. My favorite salad cheese.
Mozzarella di Bufala. Delicate and lightly flavored, with a very fresh dairy aroma.
Camembert. Stinky, but delicious once you get it past your nose.
A lot of people think that cheese and wine have a natural affinity for each other, but I don't find that to be the case. Many times it's just the opposite. Each has strong flavors that can bring out the worst in each other. This is especially true with heavy red wines.

For the most part, I try to contrast, rather than compliment, flavors when pairing cheese with wine. For example, I will serve pungent blue cheese with a sweet dessert wine, such as port, or something light like Moscato d'Asti. Sparkling wines go well with salty, crumbly, aged cheeses. Pinot Noir and Chevre work well together.

For other cheeses, you just can't beat beer. Cheddar types go great with a cold beer.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jul 2, 2012)

Steve, I love baked camembert the best, cooked in the box with a drizzle of white wine and garlic. Oozy and fab for dipping.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 2, 2012)

hmmmmmm...........in no particular order of preference
1.baldersons royal canadian cheddar
2.long clawson stilton
3.mrs kirkham's tasty lancashire 
4.butlers blackstick's blue
5.epoisses(banned on french public transport but tastes as good as it smells bad)
6.pont l'eveque(should be banned on.........ditto!)
7.danish esrom...stinks but is soooo good!
8.cave aged gruyere
9.barrel aged greek feta
10.grana padano(prefer it to parmesan)
11.old amsterdam mature gouda
hard to say what i'd eat them with but a selection of crusty french baguette,water biscuits,sweet digestives,cold boiled new potatoes,fruit,olives,fruit cake or christmas pudding depending on whether it was a hard,sharp,runny and/or smelly cheese.
i rarely drink wine with cheese....mostly beer or earl grey tea


----------



## Cerise (Jul 2, 2012)

I haven't seen a cheese platter in years. I do love cheese, but only do, maybe 3 cheeses, paired with grapes, and/or strawberries (or any fresh fruit - melons etc.), crackers, smoked oysters, prosciutto, & wine -- a Summer antipasto. Haven't warmed up to goat cheese, yet; but I'll give it another try. I like gouda, swiss, brie, bleu & on and on.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 2, 2012)

marge, that's one of your pictures you uploaded from your camera? that's amazing!!!

maybe i was wrong. it happens, you know. far more often to chief longwind, or bolas per se. but it happens...


----------



## Cerise (Jul 2, 2012)

Agree.  Amazing pics (& the tapenade as well).  Great photo skills.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 2, 2012)

Bucky, Buonasera,

Yes, this is my rustic country Italian unbleached table in Puglia ! 

Thanks for re-joining us ...  Yes, I am a true Cheese-aholic too ! and believe in the Mediterranean Triology; cheese, rustic dark bread and wines ... 
Of course, we can say, a Quad-ology as I like fruit with cheese too ... 

What would you suggest for an International platter ? Any wine or beer suggestions ?

Have a lovely evening.
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 2, 2012)

*Steve Kroll, Gravy, Harry & Cerise: Thanks For All !*

  Cheese-aholics, International ... 

Firstly, I wish to thank all of you for your feedback ... and wonderful suggestions ...

GQ:  Yes, me too, I would prefer cheese to Puddings or Desserts !  Thanks so much Gravy Queen ... 

Steve: Your suggestions are greatly appreciated and it is truly a pleasure to have you give your input on our D.C. Posts ... Always a Gent too ! 

Harry:  So good to hear from you again ... It is always a nicety to have you give us, your input too ... 

***  Buckytom:  As I had mentioned to Buckytom, this is my country Italian unbleached table on our open air terrace in Puglia ... Yes, I took the photo ... After, 4 hours I finally got it !!!  A bit slow with techi stuff, however, eventually, I get it after determination ... DOES MAKE A DIFFERENCE !!! 

All my kindest,
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 2, 2012)

*Cerise: Goat Cheese*

 Thanks so much for your feedback. 

I adore fresh goat cheese with herbs ... Lovely with grissini or fave type of bread ... French varieties are mild for first timers ...

Let us know how the tasting goes ... Head over to your Cheese suppliers, and ask for a tasting of Foreign goat cheeses ... 

Thanks for all your feedback too,
Margi. Ciao.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 2, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Thanks so much for your feedback.
> 
> I adore fresh goat cheese with herbs ... Lovely with grissini or fave type of bread ... French varieties are mild for first timers ...
> 
> ...


I love goat cheese soooo I'm going to be making some here at home. bought goats milk as I understand that gives the best fllavor. We shall see.  Wish me luck
kades


----------



## Hoot (Jul 2, 2012)

I am fond of goat cheese too. Mrs Hoot, on the other hand will not even try it. 
She says it ain't normal. I tried to tell her that goat cheese has likely been around longer than cow cheese. She says "Yep, I can understand that!"
Kadesma, let us know how it comes out, please!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 2, 2012)

Hoot said:


> I am fond of goat cheese too. Mrs Hoot, on the other hand will not even try it.
> She says it ain't normal. I tried to tell her that goat cheese has likely been around longer than cow cheese. She says "Yep, I can understand that!"
> Kadesma, let us know how it comes out, please!


_'ll let you knw. My daughter is going to help me so I'm anxious to get started. You Mrs. Hoot doesn't know what she is missing. I have some my other daughter brought over yesterday, It is packed with herbs, Italian parsley, a touch of rosemary and tarragon. will be used tonight on toasted baguette with prosciutto that's been crisped _ should be wonderful.
kades


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 3, 2012)

*Kades: Wow, Homemade Goat Cheese!*

 Buon Giorno Kadesma,

Wow ... I cannot wait to see a photo and hear all about the results ...

What type flavour profile are your aiming for ? 

I truly love fresh creamy goat cheese, semi hard goat cheese and aged ... 

I make home made Ricotta all the time, as it is so simple ... The recipe is on D.C.´s Cheese Section ...

I look forward to hearing from you, 
Kind Regards and Happy 4th,
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 3, 2012)

Buon Giorno Steve,

I have found that with Gorgonzola Blue Vein Variety, it pairs lovely with Port, either Portuguese or Sardinian slightly chilled ... It is a match made in heaven ... 

Which Ports have you liked ? 

Ciao, Have a Happy 4th,
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 3, 2012)

Hoot,

I am a Cheese-a-holic ... and the only cheeses I do not really care for without melting them, are some hard aged cow varieties for example; Edam, Swiss, Gouda, Havarti or Orange rind types or orange compact flesh for eg: cheddar and muenster ...

If, Mrs. Hoot, were to taste ( without knowing ) some in a Quiche or Grilled Cheese for example or in a Lasagne al Forno --- she probably would develop a taste for it ... and not notice it was goat milk cheese verses cow milk cheese.

Does she like ewe milk cheeses ? 

There are some goat cheeses which are very similar to Cream Cheese, as in Philadelphia Brand except made with goat´s milk verses cow milk.

She might of had a bad experience as a kid with goat milk ? 

French Goat Cheese Montrachet is very light and creamy and does not possess a strong aroma ... Perhaps, melt some in a sandwich or dot a salad with a crumbly type, similar to a Greek salad --- 

Feta cheese can either be ewe milk or goat milk produced ! 

Have a wonderful 4th,
Margi. Ciao.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 3, 2012)

I love goat chese--my favorite is gjetost as a dessert cheese.


----------



## Hoot (Jul 3, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Hoot,
> 
> I am a Cheese-a-holic ... and the only cheeses I do not really care for without melting them, are some hard aged cow varieties for example; Edam, Swiss, Gouda, Havarti or Orange rind types or orange compact flesh for eg: cheddar and muenster ...
> 
> ...


I have never had a cheese I didn't like. 'Course there just ain't much I don't like to eat anyway.
As far as Mrs Hoot goes, It's just the idea of it. She is one of those folks that just aren't very adventurous when it comes to eating. I nudge her from time to time to to try this or that, but I don't get ballistic about it. She has a perfect right to enjoy what she wants and refrain when she wishes.
I wouldn't change a single thing about her.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 3, 2012)

Buon Giorno Hoot,

You know what, You are 100% Right ... Do not change a single thing about Mrs. Hoot ... 

Her palate says no to goat cheese and it is relatively unimportant, if the two of you are fulfilled and happy ... it is too petty to worry about goat cheese ! 

Have a wonderful 4th July,
Margi. Ciao.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 3, 2012)

Hoot said:


> I am fond of goat cheese too. Mrs Hoot, on the other hand will not even try it.
> She says it ain't normal.


Hoot, I had a sister-in-law who wouldn't try it for the same reason. Then a couple of years ago, when she and her husband came to visit, I made them an omelet with goat cheese. She said, "I love this filling. What is it?" I told her it was "chevre" (the French word for goat cheese). Now she can't get enough of it.

Funny how a change of words can make all the difference.


----------



## Claire (Jul 3, 2012)

I wouldn't say that there aren't any cheeses I don't like, I've met a couple I couldn't get past my nose to reach my mouth.  But about 99% I love.  One happy serendipity is that I landed in America's Dairyland (OK, that's Wisconsin, within walking distance).  One favorite thing to do is a few times a year we get in the car and just hop from cheese factory to cheese factory.  Within a few hours we have dozens, to include a goat cheese place, one that makes fresh curds every Friday (the locals line up to get them warm from the vat), and more kinds of blue than you can imagine, cheddars and swisses anything from fresh to aged 20 years or more, and of course, many of the local artisinal cheesemakers' own invention.  When my parents were healthy enough to travel, they visited, and I made Daddy very very happy because his father had been a cheesemaker in Quebec, so I took him to one of our smaller cheese factories and they put sanitary stuff on us (shower caps, shoe covers, etc) and took us from the place where they tested the incoming tankers of milk for undesireable elements (they made them dump the milk then and there) through the entire process.  Dad was in heaven.  I hate calling them factories, though, seems opposite of the crafts places they are.  Talk about pride of product.  If I start calling them fromageries, I suspect everyone will think I'm pretentious!  I'm also lucky enough to have a local deli where one side of the fridge is imports of all sorts, the other is artisinal local cheese.  My husband jokes that other men buy their wives chocolates, he has to go to the deli and find just the right blue.


----------



## Hoot (Jul 3, 2012)

Claire,
Sure wish I lived closer to that kind of thing. It must be grand!
One of these days, I am gonna have to see about traveling up north to see that part of the country afore I shuffle off this old world.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 3, 2012)

Happy July 4th and Buonasera Claire, 

Thanks for your feedback. A Dairy is a wonderful treat for sampling cheeses ranging from fresh, semi hard or aged ... Lovely way to spend a couple of hours ...

Have fun,
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 3, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I love goat chese--my favorite is gjetost as a dessert cheese.


I love gjetost, but it is so rich that I can only eat a little at a time.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 4, 2012)

Some of my fave cheeses are

Jarlsberg
Camembert
Red Leicester 
Brie


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 4, 2012)

Buon Giorno Kylie, 

Thank you for your feedback. I like Camembert very much ... and I enjoy preparing herb breaded fried Brie ... 

Ciao.
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 15, 2012)

Buonasera,

Has anybody ever been to or tasted: 


When we were travelling through Jura, which is on the French Swiss border and is home to an array of gastronomic divinities, we had stopped at a Fromagerie, called Michelin in the village of St. Point Lac. This treasure is called Mont d´Or and the most famous dish of its employ is Fondue with Kirsch, the clear cherry brandy which prevents bowel stiffness when used in Fondue.  

Has anybody tried it ?

Have a lovely wkend.
Margaux.


----------



## niquejim (Jul 15, 2012)

Margi do yourself a favor and try to find some aged JW Lees Harvest Ale, an incredible English Barleywine that is a stunning match for big bold cheese.
In fact here is a good site to start you on your way to beer/cheese heaven
Pairing Beer and Cheese


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 16, 2012)

Niquejim,

I have dear friends in the U.K. plus I could ask about here at the British Pubs and see this English Barley ... 

Good link, and thanks for posting ...

USA beer is a rarity in the Mediterranean ... 

I have to say, that we are wine aficionados ( fans ) and truly enjoy sparkling white wines and whites or Rosés or oak aged Reds ... We collect some good boutique wine finds ...

We shall see what we can do to find this UK beer ... I personally like Black beer from Germany and Mexico, which is available in both Italia and Spain.

Appreciate the website link - good for expanding knowledge. 
Kind regards,
Margi.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Jul 17, 2012)

No more than 7 pieces of cheese on my NATIONAL ideal platter:

1- A stinky taleggio (cow milk)
2- A piquant gorgonzola (cow milk)
3- A runny squacquerone (cow milk)
4- A powerful pecorino (sheep milk)
5- A savory caprino (goat milk)
6- A classic fontina (cow milk)
7- A royal parmigiano (cow milk)


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 17, 2012)

*Luca: Buonasera, e Grazie*

 Sounds divino ... and just what the doctor ordered to serve my older daughter & the 2 kids, who just arrived in Bari ... and a great Prosecco white sparkling wine ... The wood table on the terrace in photo, and sea breezes with Adriatic ...
Ciao. 
Sempre, 
Margi.


----------

